# top water hard baits..........



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

anyone use them? what are your favorites? never used them much, except for twitching rapalas on the surface. i could use some ideas. thanks.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

lucky craft sammy, zara spook (change the hooks), yellow magic popper, lobina rico popper. just bought a few luck craft gunfishes to try down in tennessee, i will let you know what i think.


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

I still break out the old standby, the hula popper, from time to time. It was the first lure I ever threw for bass.


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

Manns hardworm, devils horse, and KC twitcher, Iknow the twitcher is no longer sold dont know about the others.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I like the LC Kelly J and Flat CB Mini, along with others mentioned. Deps has the New Korrigan SR that I want to try but at 22 bucks I'm gonna have to wait for Father's Day!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

wtrprfr1 said:


> I still break out the old standby, the hula popper, from time to time. It was the first lure I ever threw for bass.


+ 1 on the good ol hula popper been throwin em forever they seem to keep producing


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I love to walk the dog on the Zara Spook on small waters , the buzzbait is too much for those fish I find. Not many lures beat a jitterbug right after sunset and the hours that follow. Even at midnight on a windless summer evening the jitterbug is king. Lucky 13 for a bit more splash than a Spook on days they want that. Lastly if the water had junk floating on surface try a Manns Wake-R, its a big short fat crank with bb's that swims 2" below surface. Big Joshy turned me on to that lure.


----------



## Mason32nd (May 18, 2011)

lordofthepunks said:


> lucky craft sammy, zara spook (change the hooks), yellow magic popper, lobina rico popper. just bought a few luck craft gunfishes to try down in tennessee, i will let you know what i think.


may seem like a noob question to many , but why change the hooks ?


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

they are dull, heavy, harder to stick then a quality hook.


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Any one of those baits are all good. The real deal is finding what rythym they are biting. Got a phone call the other day fishing and I just let my rebel popper sit there. About half a minute later I heard that little slurp and popped that fish. Had already tried every speed and was just about to change baits. Other times its twitch twitch bang. Just keep trying different retreives you may catch the biggest bass in that water.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

+1 on the Lucky Craft Kelly J...specifically in Aurora Black. 

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

young-gun21 said:


> +1 on the Lucky Craft Kelly J...specifically in Aurora Black.
> 
> _Sent from my HTC Evo_


All of my LC's are MS American shad color....perfect replica of shad coloring in stained water.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

luhr jenson nip-i-diddee and luhr jenson woodchopper. Cotton cordell boy howdy, but be sure to bend the eyelets closed and change the hooks. Xcaliber jimmy is also good (similar to sammy by lucky craft). Of course, if the topwater bite is really on, it doesn't matter what you throw, just be sure it has good hooks.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Another good one is the jitterbug style daiwa mad cicada. Casts a country mile, great action, bombproof.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Not a hard bait guy for some reason....i like me plastics lol....if i were to throw on id say a spook...or the good ol' fashion hula popper used to always do the trick


----------



## Fisherman123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Its not a hard bait but a spyro frog is always good.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

LuckCraft Sammy hands down


----------



## Katanafreak (Aug 25, 2010)

gotta agree, black jitterbug from like 730-930pm its never failed me so far.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I can't believe that nobody's mentioned the Heddon's Tiny Torpedo. The blue shiner and baby frog have been good ones for me. I've caught bluegills, crappie and bass on these lures.
www.lurenet.com/productdetail.aspx?id=x0360bb

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Pop-R , I've caught more bass on that in the last few years than any other topwater and that includes both hard and soft.


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

I usually throw a skitter pop first, if I can't entice'em with that I go to the trusty old jitter bug


----------

